# Canton, OH - Kresten YF Blk



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Canton, OH | G-1 Kresten

Picked up as a stray on 7/21. Available 7/25. 
$ 84.00 fee includes license, 5 way shot if able and available. $50.00 refundable spay neuter deposit. We take cash only, no checks, or credit cards. Because most of our dogs in the kennel are strays, we do not have any knowledge about each individual dog's background, so we cannot make any health claims or behavior assurances concerning our dogs. Stray dogs are held 72 hours before being placed for adoption. 501c3 Rescue Organizations may pull a dog at a reduced rate, but must provide proof of non-profit status


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's a beauty! :wub:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*adopted!!!!*


----------

